# dog tegu lizard



## ilovelizards (Apr 10, 2012)

dog tegu

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
cute pics


----------



## frost (Apr 10, 2012)

do you have it in a room?


----------



## ilovelizards (Apr 10, 2012)

frost said:


> do you have it in a room?



yes the dog treats&kibble were just for fun pictures.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice looking tegu you got there. Did he/she attempt to eat any of the dog food? I got tricked into trying a dog treat once and I gotta say, they taste terrible.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh the life of a well cared for tegu. What more could he possibly ask for? 

Oh I know, some raw eggs...then a warm bath...then a nap. 

Awesome set-up and pics.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 10, 2012)

omg he looks so relaxed lol


----------

